# Polly's not well



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Polly has been having some stomach issues. Three weeks ago we settled on a diagnosis of an enlarged gall bladder. The meds have been hitting her hard. ( the bottle is up at my house and we are down resting with my Mom). This morning she was fine, pooped, pp, ate, played with Mom ( we come down every morning and make Mom breakfast). Then she started throwing up pooped again and stands in her play bow position or walks in circles and cries. We are off to the vet. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry that Polly isn't feeling well. I'll certainly be praying for her. It's so hard to see them not feeling well. Let us know what the vet sassy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcia, I am so sorry Polly is not feeling well. Thank goodness that you have taken her to the vet right away. Please update us as to what the vet says.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no! Poor little girl. Sending good thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry Polly is in pain  You are a wonderful mom for taking her in straight away! Will keep your little girl in my prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure hope the little Polly will be feeling well again soon and hope that the Vet will be able to help her out. Please let us know what the Vet says.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sorry Polly is sick, I hope it's nothing serious-definitely thinking about you and your vet visit--keep us posted:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Did they put her on an antibiotic such as Baytril and some Ursodiol? It will do the trick.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm sorry Polly isn't feeling well. Hopefully the vet will get her on the right meds.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marcia I just prayed, poor little Polly, please keep us updated


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm sorry Polly isn't feeling well. I hope she's back to normal soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope she will be all right, poor little girl.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry your baby is not feeling well. Praying she feels better soon.


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Hope you're better soon, Polly!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Poor little Polly, I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry Polly isn't feeling well. Sending positive thoughts to you both.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in on little Polly


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Just got in the door. Thank you all for the kisses and prayers. I knew my S M family would help us through. The ursodiol is working very well for the gallbladder but bothering her liver. Always a domino effect. We are stopping the ursodiol for a week to settle the liver the staring on a reduced dose. They gave her something for the vomiting so she is wiped and so is Mommy!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Polly's mom said:


> Just got in the door. Thank you all for the kisses and prayers. I knew my S M family would help us through. The ursodiol is working very well for the gallbladder but bothering her liver. Always a domino effect. We are stopping the ursodiol for a week to settle the liver the staring on a reduced dose. They gave her something for the vomiting so she is wiped and so is Mommy!


Gosh...I hope Polly feels better. Poor little one.
I give milk thistle for the liver to my two who are on meds. I'm not sure if it's helped but it's supposed to and I will try anything.
I find the anti-nausea medicines that stop the vomiting always make them sleepy. Is it Cerenia by any chance~if so, Lacie used to sleep a lot off that.
Hugs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan you have with the meds. I hope you both get some good rest now


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marcia - I'm so sorry. Poor Polly and poor you. Wondering whether the other med Pam mentioned might be better on the liver? Hoping she feels better.
Tyler's on Pheno which is also hard on the liver and I give him Denamarin which also has Sam E and milk thistle. I'll know next blood draw in April if it's working.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad to hear that little Polly will be on meds that will help her out. And please try and get some much needed rest since this has been such a stressful time for you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Denamarin (which has milk thistle in it, it is a very safe protector of the liver. Talk to your vet, but one advantage of denamarin is that it is standardized. Talk to your vet about a probiotic also.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry, but I'm glad she's on a course of meds. It is a domino effect. I had that with Trevor, one medicine would correct one issue, but then create an issue with another organ. Very stressful.

I hope you both get much needed rest-and I hope Polly feels better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry she's not feeling well but it sounds like you're on top of it. Some have mentioned Denamarin which is a great suggestion. Tessa couldn't tolerate the Sam-E component so plain milk thistle also helped with liver support.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Poor Marcia and Polly. Must have torn your heart out to hear her cry and whimper.
Glad she's doing better now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marcia how is little Polly doing today? I just said a prayer for your little sweetheart, give her loves from me, I wish I could give you a hug :wub:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marcia how is little Polly doing today? I just said a prayer for your little sweetheart, give her loves from me, I wish I could give you a hug :wub:


Thank you, dear Heart. She is a little less then normal. But, all systems are working. We use an alternative vet and I am going to discuss milk thistle and some of the other options my SM family informed me were available.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When Kitzi poisoned himself some yrs ago I used Sam-E & it worked great to bring his liver enzymes down. Here is hoping for a quick improvement on your baby girl!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Polly and hoping she is feeling much better.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking in to see how Polly is doing and hope that the alternative Vet will be able to get her back to her old self again.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Hoping Polly is doing better today.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's Polly today? Hugs:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this, poor Polly  It sounds like your vet has a plan in motion. Hoping the little miss feels better soon!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Just reading this....Hoping Polly is feeling much better quickly!! Give her a little scratch behind the ears for me....:wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How is Polly doing?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back on Polly. :wub:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Baby girl is much better after pullin her off the urisol! We will be exploring some of the other options suggested her to manage the gallbladder.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad to see that little Polly is feeling so much better!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marcia, what did you come down to in terms of handling the gall-bladder issue w/Polly? Kitzi is going through some issues w/his so am looking for advice. TIA


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

P..............praying for Pollyrayer:

O..............others have given you their expert advise:aktion033:

L..............lets just say we are all sending encouraging hugs:sLo_grouphug3:

L..............lets hope she will be much better tomorrow:chili:

Y..............Yes, we are all here for you:dothewave:





.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Marcia, what did you come down to in terms of handling the gall-bladder issue w/Polly? Kitzi is going through some issues w/his so am looking for advice. TIA


I am sorry Sandi, I have been sporadic about logging in. We never had an accurate diagnosis as to what was causing her issue. She is on several probiotic meds, also for her urine crystals and when we pulled her off the urisol she has had no further issues. 

What are you doing for Kitzi? What help are you getting from the vet?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The vet wants him to repeat the test in March & see if it has settled down (sludge). She said that we can try meds then if it hasn't. I am putting him on Denamarin in March (you can only get it through a vet here I found out today) when DH is in the US & can bring it back for us. I have tried countless things for the UTI crystals & ALT since Nov. ALT is ok now so obviously something helped. No more crystals in urine just the sludge issue left. His phospherous levels were high but they did not test them in the last batch of tests here in Austria so not sure about that---he was getting a calcium seaweed binder to bring them down along w/special diet. I sent the vet an email today to look into Ursodiol.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I am glad you were able to resolve the crystals. That is a good start. Polly's liver did not do well on the urisol. Keep us posted. I will send prayers for Kitzel


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Polly's mom said:


> I am glad you were able to resolve the crystals. That is a good start. Polly's liver did not do well on the urisol. Keep us posted. I will send prayers for Kitzel


Did the ALT go up? Was she on a milk thistle of some sort at the same time? How did you end up resolving the issue?


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:innocentrayers for 
:heartolly & :heart:Kitzel


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good to hear Polly is feeling better, I hope you find a better solution soon.


----------

